# "Hunger Games" Archery -- What the Heck?



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't seen the movie but saw the same thing in the photo, except I didn't notice the fourth finger on the string...good catch. I did see that it looks like her ring finger is _off_ the string. I also think you are right about the arrow, how would it even stay on her wrist like that? Now days though the whole bow along with the arrow might be computer generated. 

I wonder if this is something put together before she had the coaching? Still want to see the movie, but I'll wait for the DVD.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Of course, we (who haven't seen the movie) don't know what is happening at that point in the movie.
Maybe it makes more sense in context.
Or, as been suggested, a staged photo where the photographer directed the look.

Another interview at LAS: 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/the...mailMarketing&utm_content=20120323HungerGames


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I've seen some clips on the movie and they looked fine. She did some training on shooting the bow and she looked real good in the trailers. I was going to see it this morning but got detained at Champion Archery........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW, I read the whole book to my wife in bed at night and we both enjoyed it alot. Gonna be a fun movie.....


----------



## Buck13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> I haven't seen the movie but saw the same thing in the photo, except I didn't notice the fourth finger on the string...good catch. I did see that it looks like her ring finger is _off_ the string.


I think both those fingers may be extended alongside the string. The tip of the fourth finger may look bent just because it is shadowed by the glove tip.



> I also think you are right about the arrow, how would it even stay on her wrist like that? Now days though the whole bow along with the arrow might be computer generated.


Good point. No sense risking the actors slapping themselves with strings (maybe not a problem if they had jackets like this on all the time) and cutting their hands with fletching. Not to mention the small problem of where all the arrows go after they leave the shot!!! If I had to bet without getting any more info, I'd guess they did have actual prop bows designed for dry firing, and CGed in the arrows later, as Warbow suggests.

Even if the bow is CG, that doesn't explain how the CG department got the proportions/angles for the upper and lower halves so wrong. I was going to say: whether it's a frame from the movie or a shot taken separately for promotion, I'll bet that the upper limb was photoshopped into an unusually tight curve to keep the tip of the limb within a frame of this proportion. Making the picture taller would not make the actor look as good, and having the limb tip outside the frame would also weaken the composition. (Viewers will ignore the lower limb going out of the frame, just like we ignore the actor's unseen feet.) 

But on second look, the bow seems to be fairly symmetric, but tilted back in her hand. Maybe the prop doesn't even have a string for this picture. It would make sense to have strung bows to carry around during (camera) shots when they're not shooting (bows) and when the bow is being drawn during the (camera) shot, then switch to a bent prop bow for any (camera) shot that begins after the draw has already happened. Then the straightening of the limbs, the arrow and the string are all put in by CG when the bowshot occurs?

I have no explanation for the weird situation with the arrow in the neighborhood of the left hand!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Buck13 said:


> I have no explanation for the weird situation with the arrow in the neighborhood of the left hand!


Well, if it is a CG arrow, it could be that the arrow needed to point at a person or target and putting in higher up on the back of her hand would have ruined the angle--or it could just be ignorance, whether it is a real arrow or not. And who knows how much trad archery her Olympic coach knows? (If the photo was taken after her coaching...)


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

That photo was a promo picture and is on the front of the mags and the ads.....I think it was nothing more.....


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rembrandt said:


> That photo was a promo picture and is on the front of the mags and the ads.....I think it was nothing more.....


We can hope so. I remember watching a show on a photo shoot for a dance troupe, and all the photos were run by an editor to check the dance positions for flaws. Given how central archery is to Hunger Games I wished they'd run the photo by an archer, but I know that is expecting too much. What they probably did was run the photo by an **accountant** :wink:


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I think thats a photoshop error. I went and watched the movie last night but if any of you fellas like to read, they are good books. Movie, eh better then some but it let me down.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

fishycatfish said:


> I think thats a photoshop error. I went and watched the movie last night but if any of you fellas like to read, they are good books. Movie, eh better then some but it let me down.


Was you disappointed because it didn't stress archery more or what?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I read she was trained for the movie by a good olympic archer.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

My wife and daughters went to see it last night at the premiere. They said that I would enjoy it, I said that I will when it makes it to Cinemax or HBO! My daughter went to see it again tonight! Must be pretty good.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

you guys are funny what did you expect to see her draw back a Carbon Element or Heli-M ? everyone thinks this movie is about archery well guess what it's not lol 


2010 Mathews Z7 
2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme
2012 Mathews Z7 Magnum


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Warbow said:


> This promo photo from the Hunger Games makes me wonder just how horrible the depiction of archery in the Hunger games is.
> 
> View attachment 1322107
> 
> ...


Two things.... it's a love story... and two.... her depictions were mostly accurate with an underchin anchor.... you can enjoy the movie with popcorn, or you can read into the movie some political messages.... and healthcare came immediately to mind to me... but I go for popcorn and keep the missuse company... :grin:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

All I can tell you is based on my experience...Hollywood is constantly looking to cut corners and save money and if they don't believe the majority of the audience won't care how archery is portrayed in the movie...there not going to spend alot of time on it.

My involvement in the last Conan movie proved it to me...when they spent just a few minutes to try and teach the actors and extras how to shoot a bow right before the scene was shot.

All I could do was just roll my eyes. It appears this movie isn't much different.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> All I can tell you is based on my experience...Hollywood is constantly looking to cut corners and save money and if they don't believe the majority of the audience won't care how archery is portrayed in the movie...there not going to spend alot of time on it.
> 
> My involvement in the last Conan movie proved it to me...when they spent just a few minutes to try and teach the actors and extras how to shoot a bow right before the scene was shot.
> 
> ...


this is a love story.... not a historical representation or accomodation as was the war with arrows....


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

MrSinister said:


> I read she was trained for the movie by a good olympic archer.


Well, we know SOMEONE didn't read the above links!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> this is a love story.... not a historical representation or accomodation as was the war with arrows....


Seriously...it's not that hard for an actor to learn to at least look like they know what they are doing.

I don't care if it's a love story, a toy story or a barbarian slash 'em and stack 'em movie...it's not that hard to draw a 20lbs. bow and make it look like you know what you're doing. All it takes is a little more preperation than what alot of these actors do to learn their parts.

I'm not saying it's going to be a bad movie because of how archery is portrayed in it...I'm just saying it could be more polished.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

IAIS604 said:


> Well, we know SOMEONE didn't read the above links!


OK...spill the beans...who didn't read the links?

Ray :shade:


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Seriously...it's not that hard for an actor to learn to at least look like they know what they are doing.
> 
> I don't care if it's a love story, a toy story or a barbarian slash 'em and stack 'em movie...it's not that hard to draw a 20lbs. bow and make it look like you know what you're doing. All it takes is a little more preperation than what alot of these actors do to learn their parts.


Quite. It is an actor's *job* to be able look like they know what they are doing--and the director's job to help them do it. She doesn't have to be able to hit a target, only look like she knows how to shoot, just fake it. And when actors can't fake it convincingly--what ever it is--it draws us out of our immersion in the story. If they can make Chris Evans look like a short, 98 pound runt for half of Captain America they should be able to make the lead actress in hunger games look like she can shoot a bow. However, I admit I'd rather they had a good actress who doesn't look like she can shoot a bow than a terrific archer who can't act. But ideally, they should be able to teach her to fake archery fairly well--it isn't like faking ballet or musician ship or something.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Warbow said:


> Quite. It is an actor's *job* to be able look like they know what they are doing--and the director's job to help them do it. She doesn't have to be able to hit a target, only look like she knows how to shoot, just fake it. And when actors can't fake it convincingly--what ever it is--it draws us out of our immersion in the story. If they can make Chris Evans look like a short, 98 pound runt for half of Captain America they should be able to make the lead actress in hunger games look like she can shoot a bow. However, I admit I'd rather they had a good actress who doesn't look like she can shoot a bow than a terrific archer who can't act. But ideally, they should be able to teach her to fake archery fairly well--it isn't like faking ballet or musician ship or something.


:thumbs_up

Ahhhhhhh....somebody else get's it :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Think he means me. Of course his links say about what I said. She was trained by an olympic archer to look the part. Guess I should have clicked his links and read them instead of posting or something. It is usually sad how poorly archery is done in movies. I also doubt if the movie will be much when compared to the book. That is another given when it comes to movies.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is a syndicted article I got out of the paper here in Talladega.....

"To prepare for the roll. the 21 year old Lawrence had to go thru rigorous training that included running, climbing, combat, yoga and ARCHERY!

I read in a mag that she became very adept with the bow.......she had to....to make the movie look factual.......I enjoyed the book and look forward to the movie and the next book..........


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I went and searched photos and that is the only one that shows up with the bow drawn. Man they should have worked on that one a tad more for sure.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

MrSinister said:


> Think he means me. Of course his links say about what I said. She was trained by an olympic archer to look the part.


I wonder what Khatuna Lorig, her coach, knows about trad shooting, though? Could be quite a lot, but possibly not. It's pretty common for movies and tv to hire consultants who aren't quite right for the job. They may not realize that there are lots of specialized kinds of archery--and that an expert in on may know next to nothing about another. I remember thinking that when Myth Busters brought in Brady Ellison shoot at a long distant target to see how fast and accurate he was compared to their repeating "arrow machine gun" (well, a repeating balista or some such). But Brady is a world class Olympic archer, with his slow 6 arrows in 4 minutes shot cycle. Totally the wrong kind of archery to compare to a historic military archer. So it doesn't surprise me that they'd hire an Olympian to teach trad archery--I'd say she could know both, I expect Limbwalker does. But if she's using an under the chin anchor as Rattus said she did in the movie, then I guess not. Would have been cool to see her shooting 3 under and have the FITA crowd going "Fake!!!!" (Well, FITA Recurve target archers, not FITA Field archers....  )


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah that photo you posted alone would make me want to crawl under a rock if I had been the archery coach.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

MrSinister said:


> Yeah that photo you posted alone would make me want to crawl under a rock if I had been the archery coach.


Yeah, though as people have noted, it does appear to be an anomaly. Her shooting seems fine in the trailer. Though it does seem her Olympic coach taught her an Olympic style, better suited to long distance shooting or shooting with a sight.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks pretty good to me........I'm going as soon as the week-end is over.....I bet this movie will gross the most money for a week-end this year.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

maybe gross most of a movie so far this year but it won't come close to the bigest weekend of the year. Too many super hero movies on the way and of course the last twilight should be this fall I think. Now there is money. LOL


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh and yeah she looks to do much better when she has an arrow and isn't posing for a photo. What most have said is likely right they likely had her draw the bow with no arrow and put in the arrow later for what ever reason.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, the "Hunger Games" sure are popular. Here's a website offering some thematic suggestions for a Hunger Games-style wedding, compete with backwards strung recurve bow (a pretty common mistake with those kids bows, which we see at the public range all the time :dontknow: )

http://greenweddingshoes.com/a-hunger-games-styled-wedding/









Seems to me that a Hunger Games-style wedding would involve the groom's party fighting to the death with the bride's party to see who would get to have hors d'oeuvres and cake :mg:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats unreal.........why don't people educate themselves?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rembrandt said:


> Thats unreal.........why don't people educate themselves?


Well, for non archers it is a pretty understandable mistake. It makes sense to string the bow in the direction it is already bent. We know that the bow is pre-stressed in the opposite direction, but if one has to guess which way will hurt the bow, the wrong way is the way that looks like it would hurt the bow least. 

I actually think the themed wedding (sans starvation) is the funnier bit, though one of the the lasts wedding I attended was a horror themed wedding. A hearse backed up to the outdoor wedding, pallbearers brought out a coffin, carried it to the alter and the groom arose from the coffin...so a hunger games wedding isn't all that out there by comparison...


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> Was you disappointed because it didn't stress archery more or what?


No, not exactly. I knew there was only so much that they could do with her and the bow. I had really high expectations for the movie (my fault I know) and it just didn't get there for me. I don't feel I would have know what was going on in the movie if I hadn't read the book. My girlfriend liked it though and she has also read the books.


----------



## Jaowens76 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just got back from watching it with my fiance. I liked the flick, except some of the cinematography. At several points in the movie the camerman went spastic. Ages ago they invinted these three legged devices known as tripods, but alas this news did not trickle down to the makers of Hunger Games. As to her shooting form in the movie it was fairly good, I was just disappointed with her metal bow.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

All the time I was reading this book, I never could get it in my head WHY, the Capital people wanted to get 24 young people to fight to the death? Were they returning to the mind set of Romans and the Gladiators......That was the only thing that bothered me about it all.........Thought that was rather stupid!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Notice in the photo she has the bow drawn just as wrong as the movie picture. Must think that is how it goes lovely. As to the why for the game. It is just the modern updated combination of reality TV and blood sport of Rome. You have a bored elite class and the masses that were really only put there to well you get the picture.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

She is better looking than anyone i shoot with!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

When she read the book she knew she had to have that part....Katniss Everdeen was who she wanted to be and its just a movie not a bio of archery professionals. If you watch the movie "Unstoppable", which is about a run-a-way train you probably won't find much wrong with the details but being a retired Engineer, I can pick it apart in numerous places but that only spoils the show in my opinion....Look at "Tombstone" and "Open Range", to me, both are fine westerns but six guns only have six shells, not 10 to 15 rounds........same holds true here. I don't think the director was all that concerned with the "form" of Katniss as the overall theactrics of the movie! Just my humble opinion!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Hollywood rarely get the details of firearms right, it doesn't surprise me that they also miss on archery technicalities. I saw the trailer and her form looks better there but an experienced archer will see the forced form and lack of "familiarity". Oh, well I probably don't pick up on technical errors in disciplines I know nothing about. If I made a movie on ballet dancing...well just don't think about it.

The one thing I didn't like about the trailer I saw was she shot an apple out of a roast pigs mouth. The arrow hit the apple and propelled it out the the mouth and impaled it on the wall. Wouldn't the arrow just go right through? It's those kind of details that bug me. Ignore physics in the interest of dramatic effect. Don't get me started on spaceships that bank, plane, and make noise...

As far as stringing recurves backward, browse the reucrves on Ebay. "Vintage" and reverse stringing go hand in hand.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Easykeeper said:


> Hollywood rarely get the details of firearms right, it doesn't surprise me that they also miss on archery technicalities. I saw the trailer and her form looks better there but an experienced archer will see the forced form and lack of "familiarity". Oh, well I probably don't pick up on technical errors in disciplines I know nothing about. If I made a movie on ballet dancing...well just don't think about it.
> 
> The one thing I didn't like about the trailer I saw was she shot an apple out of a roast pigs mouth. The arrow hit the apple and propelled it out the the mouth and impaled it on the wall. Wouldn't the arrow just go right through? It's those kind of details that bug me. Ignore physics in the interest of dramatic effect. Don't get me started on spaceships that bank, plane, and make noise...
> 
> As far as stringing recurves backward, browse the reucrves on Ebay. "Vintage" and reverse stringing go hand in hand.


I can't stand looking at that photo....and these people vote too.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

As someone who has read the books and watched the first movie, I wanted to clear things up. 

First, this move and it's related book are not a love story. It is a survival story. Katniss is a character. Most people seem to categorize this as twilight... Which was all about the love triangle. This barely touches it. The love story you see is made up mainly... For the spectators by the characters. It is part of how they survive. 

Second, her draw sometimes looks horrible, but she usually corrects it before shooting. Honestly it looks like just a little too heavy draw for her during the show. 

Just wanted some clarification for people. 

Thanks! 

Rob from San Diego


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

who sez a trad archer really knows how to teach ,when i watch most trad archers its apparent that a lesson or two would help their form katuna is a very experienced archer and I'm sure thats why the got her to teach rater than joe blow,but to say a trad archer could of done it better, i know of a few of the out their ,but overall i think they did fine , the main thing were all missing here is it put the sport of archery out their for new people to see, most could care less about the form, but may find shooting a bow interesting and give it a try


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Here is a syndicted article I got out of the paper here in Talladega.....
> 
> "To prepare for the roll. the 21 year old Lawrence had to go thru rigorous training that included running, climbing, combat, yoga and ARCHERY!
> 
> I read in a mag that she became very adept with the bow.......she had to....to make the movie look factual.......I enjoyed the book and look forward to the movie and the next book..........


You haven't read all 3 yet!!!!?


----------



## huyked (Dec 14, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> All the time I was reading this book, I never could get it in my head WHY, the Capital people wanted to get 24 young people to fight to the death? Were they returning to the mind set of Romans and the Gladiators......That was the only thing that bothered me about it all.........Thought that was rather stupid!


SPOILER (for those who haven't read or seen the movie yet... STOP reading now)

....
.....

SPOILER directly below
Well, the Hunger Games were to punish people for their rebellion. What better way to punish than to take your children?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rembrandt said:


> All the time I was reading this book, I never could get it in my head WHY, the Capital people wanted to get 24 young people to fight to the death? Were they returning to the mind set of Romans and the Gladiators......That was the only thing that bothered me about it all.........Thought that was rather stupid!


this is why you see it twice.... :grin:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> You haven't read all 3 yet!!!!?


I'm gonna go see the movie Mon. or Tues and I'm gonna wait for the paperback to come out on the other two......Wal-Mart has the hardback for $12.95 and I'll just wait.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

huyked said:


> SPOILER (for those who haven't read or seen the movie yet... STOP reading now)
> 
> ....
> .....
> ...


Well, I didn't give away much there.......I didn't know the outcome till I read it all.......I see where the tickets are selling very well....JUST LIKE i PREDICTED....A RECORD WEEK-END AND THIS MOVIE WILL BE NO. 1 AT THE BOX OFFICE THIS YEAR........


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rembrandt said:


> Well, I didn't give away much there.......I didn't know the outcome till I read it all.......I see where the tickets are selling very well....JUST LIKE i PREDICTED....A RECORD WEEK-END AND THIS MOVIE WILL BE NO. 1 AT THE BOX OFFICE THIS YEAR........


Fanciful... without the realism of say Avatar... except for government intrusion on your life... that's already on its way.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> I'm gonna go see the movie Mon. or Tues and I'm gonna wait for the paperback to come out on the other two......Wal-Mart has the hardback for $12.95 and I'll just wait.....


Yeah I read the first one, two days later bought the second and third... I love them all. I think I'm seein the movie thursday... Not sure?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Yeah I read the first one, two days later bought the second and third... I love them all. I think I'm seein the movie thursday... Not sure?


Books-A-Million told me the paperback will be out in late May I understand........No.2 is "Catching Fire" and no.3 is "MockingJay".


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah.. I wanted em too bad just paid the 10.95 here... Alot of shocking revelations in Catching Fire and MockingJay.... You will love em... I heard also there will be 4 movies in total based of the series of books....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Yeah.. I wanted em too bad just paid the 10.95 here... Alot of shocking revelations in Catching Fire and MockingJay.... You will love em... I heard also there will be 4 movies in total based of the series of books....


Had to go to Wal-Mart and pick up some groceries for my wife and I went by the books and picked up "Catching Fire". It isn't that much more than the paper back so figured I'd get it anyway.........


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Good buy!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Good buy!!


You convinced me to do it........


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh.. Well then you better like it!!!!


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

um......maybe if you read the books you will find that THIS AINT NO LOVE STORY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rattus58 said:


> this is a love story.... not a historical representation or accomodation as was the war with arrows....


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

FLORIDA GATOR said:


> um......maybe if you read the books you will find that THIS AINT NO LOVE STORY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I went to the movie... Bro... it was a love story and it through the subtleties reflected 0bamacare took root with miraclegro.... and the plot was one of hyper control.... and I was drug there... :grin: I do like popcorn... so I survived...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I just saw the movie.

Overall...I was entertained....and the archery was portrayed better than what the pics floating around the internet indicate.

I can see how it may spark some interest in archery for some people.

Archery was a big aspect in this movie.

I would have done it differently...but hey...it's Hollywood :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

rattus58 said:


> I went to the movie... Bro... it was a love story and it through the subtleties reflected 0bamacare took root with miraclegro.... and the plot was one of hyper control.... and I was drug there... :grin: I do like popcorn... so I survived...


That makes no sense. So, who was the romance between? Gale had less than five minutes on screen and Peeta and Katniss were told to pretend about having a romance to survive. 

Thanks! 

Rob from San Diego


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ashenwelt said:


> That makes no sense. So, who was the romance between? Gale had less than five minutes on screen and Peeta and Katniss were told to pretend about having a romance to survive.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rob from San Diego


 Well the mechanics of the government control factors that you sensed but didn't really see weren't the seminal message of the movie to me... it was always in the background... fireballs, and pit bulls, and parachutes of healing..... the games .... and manipulation... Bonds and heroes... I get it... I got more of a love story... and what I hate about all movies of this type... you never quite get to see the next chapter when the credits come on.... :grin:


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

No love story ... just a bunch of rich Republicans in control at the Capitol.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

IAIS604 said:


> No love story ... just a bunch of rich Republicans in control at the Capitol.


that didn't at all seem republican to me at all... it was clearly completely 0bamanesque, Control and Manipulation.... and broken promises... exactly like 0bama... cmon... :grin:


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nah ... looked to me as if the proposed Republican budget had passed, judging by conditions in the District ....

(I'll cool it on the politics if you will. In fact, we better before we get called on it!)

At least there is archery ... and no sparkling vampires !!!


----------



## Michael M Mende (Feb 12, 2012)

Movie is very bloody, also made me dizzy. A lot of scenes were shot with a bumpy camera ala" Blair Witch Project". If you want to have cultural literacy with any 12-18 year old you need to see the movie. It's anything but a love story, it's more of a PTSD story. Some cool Robin Hood type archery scenes and then it gets bloody and violent. Steve Sutherland and Woody Harrison are awesome.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Michael M Mende said:


> Movie is very bloody, also made me dizzy. A lot of scenes were shot with a bumpy camera ala" Blair Witch Project". If you want to have cultural literacy with any 12-18 year old you need to see the movie. It's anything but a love story, it's more of a PTSD story. Some cool Robin Hood type archery scenes and then it gets bloody and violent. Steve Sutherland and Woody Harrison are awesome.


I like Woody, he is a character and in the book he comes across that way and that part fits him.....I don't care for the bumpy scenes but they did have tracks to roll the camera along, don't know why they relied on that kind of movement.......


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Michael M Mende said:


> Movie is very bloody, also made me dizzy. A lot of scenes were shot with a bumpy camera ala" Blair Witch Project". If you want to have cultural literacy with any 12-18 year old you need to see the movie. It's anything but a love story, it's more of a PTSD story. Some cool Robin Hood type archery scenes and then it gets bloody and violent. Steve Sutherland and Woody Harrison are awesome.


Who doesn't like blood?  Lol JK


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Rem, How far have you gotten into the 2nd book??


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> @ Rem, How far have you gotten into the 2nd book??


I just bought the book last night and I haven't started on it yet. Bev wants me to read it to her like I did "Hunger Games" and she is under the weather right now as I am due to all the pollen this year. I want to go see the movie tomorrow or Tues. but it depends on how she feels......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Who doesn't like blood?  Lol JK


If you like blood, you should have been watching "Sparticus". alot of archery in these last few episodes and loads of blood. This Fri. is the final episode. You can get the whole series of the first season at Wal-Mart now.......


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What channel?


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

In the photo the arrow is being shot off her left wrist (or through her hand?) not off an arrow shelf or rest


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> What channel?


Starz Channel......The guy who played Sparticus in the first series died of a strange rare diesease at the age of 40. He made a very good Sparticus but having said that the guy that replaced him made you forget the original real fast like. The final episode should be full of blood and gore......its revenge time!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't get it.!!!!! >:/


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats too bad.....I've enjoyed both series.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I tend to watch movies for their entertainment value..we all know Hollywood embellishes things to make a better film....as far as the archery in the movie, I have not seen it.....but I honestly don't believe 99.9% of those going to see the movie can discern proper form and shooting style, right or wrong....we can, because it is what we do...but really...the public is going to see an entertaining movie, nothing more.....I am sure the conversation afterwards will not be about improper shooting...

Same thing with the Russell Crowe Robin Hood....there were things that people criticized archery wise...but I went to see the movie, and not pick apart the archery...I just enjoyed the take Ridley Scott took on the Robin Hood theme.....

As far as this movie..archery is a part...but I don't think there will be a public outcry about improper style, etc. Just enjoy it for the story and the action....that's what I plan on doing....


Lee


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

fotoguy said:


> I tend to watch movies for their entertainment value..we all know Hollywood embellishes things to make a better film....as far as the archery in the movie, I have not seen it.....but I honestly don't believe 99.9% of those going to see the movie can discern proper form and shooting style, right or wrong....we can, because it is what we do...but really...the public is going to see an entertaining movie, nothing more.....I am sure the conversation afterwards will not be about improper shooting...
> 
> Same thing with the Russell Crowe Robin Hood....there were things that people criticized archery wise...but I went to see the movie, and not pick apart the archery...I just enjoyed the take Ridley Scott took on the Robin Hood theme.....
> 
> ...


What you just said is how I feel about "Unstoppable". the movie about a run-a-way train with no Engineer in the cab. I am a 30year retired Locomotive Engineer and I do know a little about what goes on around the RRs. Anyway, I watched the movie and enjoyed the heck out of it and didn't pay any attention to the miscues and fallacies. Its a good entertaining show and thats what I want to see!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree. Whenever I watch a movie that involves Correctional Peace Officers, Jailers, etc. I can get really ticked off. They mainly portray us as Dirty cops. I can filter out the BS from the reality but for folks that have no clue as to what really goes on might believe it as true. From the uniform, Equipment, S.O.P's, from the way they do the searches, I critic it all. 


fotoguy said:


> I tend to watch movies for their entertainment value..we all know Hollywood embellishes things to make a better film....as far as the archery in the movie, I have not seen it.....but I honestly don't believe 99.9% of those going to see the movie can discern proper form and shooting style, right or wrong....we can, because it is what we do...but really...the public is going to see an entertaining movie, nothing more.....I am sure the conversation afterwards will not be about improper shooting...
> 
> Same thing with the Russell Crowe Robin Hood....there were things that people criticized archery wise...but I went to see the movie, and not pick apart the archery...I just enjoyed the take Ridley Scott took on the Robin Hood theme.....
> 
> ...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rembrandt said:


> What you just said is how I feel about "Unstoppable". the movie about a run-a-way train with no Engineer in the cab. I am a 30year retired Locomotive Engineer and I do know a little about what goes on around the RRs. Anyway, I watched the movie and enjoyed the heck out of it and didn't pay any attention to the miscues and fallacies. Its a good entertaining show and thats what I want to see!


the difference between runaway train and this or twighlight is that runaway train was believable. War of the arrows was believable... except maybe that leap across the ravine for everyone... but hey... ninja types you know... :grin:


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

the archery in the movie was pretty good, she shoots olympic style with no shelf/rest, so it's off her hand. they even got the breathing right in several of the shots (like when she blows up the food). As far as archery depiction goes, pretty good. Movie was entertaining too!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Dang, I want to go see it really bad but my wife has the sinus problem right now and she feels like crap so I guess I'm gonna have to wait till after I heal up from the Wed. surgery........This week, here in Anniston and Oxford the kids are out of school so maybe its best I wait till next week. I don't want to fight the crowds of kids........


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahahaha.. I'm goin Thursday.. All the kidz had springbreak last week.. and it being in the middle of the week.. Doubt may people will be there...


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Hahahaha.. I'm goin Thursday.. All the kidz had springbreak last week.. and it being in the middle of the week.. Doubt may people will be there...


You lucky scoundrel......this is spring break here. If I wait till next week the break will be over and maybe my wife and I both will feel better.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> All the time I was reading this book, I never could get it in my head WHY, the Capital people wanted to get 24 young people to fight to the death? Were they returning to the mind set of Romans and the Gladiators......That was the only thing that bothered me about it all.........Thought that was rather stupid!


It's explained very clearly in the book and the movie. They use the Hunger Games as a way to remind the Districts that the Capitol is always and will always be in charge. It's a form of suppression just like handing out the least amount of food possible. They also like to remind them about District 13, the area that used to be like the others but was destroyed during the rebellion by toxic warfare.

In regards to the photo that started the thread, that's a promotional photo and not a screen grab from the movie. My guess is that they had her shooting and the arrow might have fallen off her hand as she was drawing (it happens to me with my longbow from time to time) and the photographer snapped a pic anyway and then the editors didn't notice. The rest of the photo looks great and they may have overlooked the arrow. To us it's a glaring* error*, to them it's just an *arrow*.

The metal bow goes with the theme of a futuristic world. As far as I could see, none of the weapons were wood. Even the spears were metal. In the book, the bow and arrows that she takes are clearly described as being silvery. Whether that means actual silver or not, I don't know and didn't care enough to look into any further.

My thoughts are, you can analyze this to death... or get lost in the adventure. There's already enough stress in the world, why worry about the validity of a fiction book and what the director did in a movie. Sit back, suck on a soda and enjoy folks.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

casterpollox said:


> Read the book again. It's explained very clearly. It's also explained very clearly in the movie.
> 
> In regards to the photo that started the thread, that's a promotional photo and not a screen grab from the movie. My guess is that they had her shooting and the arrow might have fallen off her hand as she was drawing (it happens to me with my longbow from time to time) and the photographer snapped a pic anyway and then the editors didn't notice.


I overlooked the reasoning behind the killing of teenagers or teens killing each other for the pleasure of the Capital bunch! You are right about the promo and the arrow falling off when the photo was taken. that is the only explanation that could clear that up........I'm to Chapter 5 now in "Catching Fire"....


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

deadeyedickwc said:


> who sez a trad archer really knows how to teach ,when i watch most trad archers its apparent that a lesson or two would help their form katuna is a very experienced archer and I'm sure thats why the got her to teach rater than joe blow,but to say a trad archer could of done it better, i know of a few of the out their ,but overall i think they did fine , the main thing were all missing here is it put the sport of archery out their for new people to see, most could care less about the form, but may find shooting a bow interesting and give it a try


That's exactly how four new people came to our range this weekend. I asked why they were interested all the sudden and they all said because of the book, one because of the movie, he hadn't read the book.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> You lucky scoundrel......this is spring break here. If I wait till next week the break will be over and maybe my wife and I both will feel better.


:grin: You may not see all the awesomeness the movie has to offer if yer sick!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> You lucky scoundrel......this is spring break here. If I wait till next week the break will be over and maybe my wife and I both will feel better.


I would think that many of the hardcore fans saw it over the weekend.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw the movie too. The photo in the first post doesn't reflect what was in the film. She didn't use an instinctive shooting style like Fred Bear. Her anchor was too low. My guess is they didn't want her hand to cover her face. Overall the archery looked natural and believable. 

The silver bow she used during the games defiantly had a shelf. It was small but it was there. I loved the semitransparent iridescent shield cut vanes on the arrows. The bow and arrows looked like traditional gear made with modern materials and no desire to look traditional.

I also saw this head painted silver on some of the spears. 









They had several Therm-a-Rest Z Lite sleeping pads stacked up with the supplies.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I'm up to chapter 8 in "Catching Fire" and its beginning to heat up. I foresee a rebellion and escape in the future for sure.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just saw a replay of her on the David Letterman show and she is really hyper. Alot prettier than the movie depicts and she said she hated herself and thought she did a lousy job in the film. She said during the tryouts for the part she got so excited she peed on the carpet.....She is something else and she stated they are thinking at least two more, maybe three more films on the trilogy!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> I just saw a replay of her on the David Letterman show and she is really hyper. Alot prettier than the movie depicts and she said she hated herself and thought she did a lousy job in the film. She said during the tryouts for the part *she got so excited she peed on the carpet*


That's pretty funny! :wink:

I really liked the banter back and forth discussed in the interview between her and her coach, Khatuna Lorig.

They both seem very humble and quick witted.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BLACK WOLF said:


> That's pretty funny! :wink:
> 
> I really liked the banter back and forth discussed in the interview between her and her coach, Khatuna Lorig.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that video, is it on youtube? I want to go see the movie really bad but both myself and my wife are fighting pollen sinus trouble and I have the neck cyst that is infected right now and I've got to get it taken care of. Anyway, I'm gonna go see it Mon. I hope. Miss Lawrence wanted the part real bad according to her and it will be a life changing event in her career!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Well, I'm up to chapter 8 in "Catching Fire" and its beginning to heat up. I foresee a rebellion and escape in the future for sure.


Wait till you get to Mockingjay man!! I'm almost completely done!! This stuff is crazy... Hahah I told my dad about some of the stuff.. And he said the whole Panem stuff and the districts sounded alot like America nowadays.. hahahahha


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Wait till you get to Mockingjay man!! I'm almost completely done!! This stuff is crazy... Hahah I told my dad about some of the stuff.. And he said the whole Panem stuff and the districts sounded alot like America nowadays.. hahahahha


I hope we never arrive in this country like its depicted in the book and movie.....I know we have some problems to resolve but that kind of suppression is way too far out for me but I can see it coming to that down the road but the American people will revolt for sure........and I hope I'm gone by then........

The book is hard to put down and my wife don't want me to quit reading but I get tired reading it out loud to her.......I told her that Monday we would go to the movie and while in Oxford we would go by Wal-Mart and pick up "Mockingjay"...The birds have unusual powers and I can foresee them being instrumental in what occurs in that book. gonna be two more flicks and maybe three........


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> I haven't seen that video, is it on youtube?


No...it was in an article.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/the...mailMarketing&utm_content=20120323HungerGames

Ray :shade:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> I hope we never arrive in this country like its depicted in the book and movie.....I know we have some problems to resolve but that kind of suppression is way too far out for me but I can see it coming to that down the road but the American people will revolt for sure........and I hope I'm gone by then........
> 
> The book is hard to put down and my wife don't want me to quit reading but I get tired reading it out loud to her.......I told her that Monday we would go to the movie and while in Oxford we would go by Wal-Mart and pick up "Mockingjay"...The birds have unusual powers and I can foresee them being instrumental in what occurs in that book. gonna be two more flicks and maybe three........


Nahhhh man!! Being part of a Revolution would maybe will be AWESOME!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Would the movie have been more successful if the actress looked more like she knew how to shoot a bow? Probably not, so why waste the money hiring a top level coach and having her train for hours upon hours while both are on the payroll. They can make the arrow fly where ever they want through special effects anyway. I haven't saw the movie yet but I doubt when I do I will be the least bit interested in whether or not she's holding the bow right or not. 99% of people who watch the movie won't care either.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Nahhhh man!! Being part of a Revolution would maybe will be AWESOME!


Chinese curse: "May you live in interesting times!"


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

gymrat70 said:


> Would the movie have been more successful if the actress looked more like she knew how to shoot a bow?


Definitely not.



gymrat70 said:


> Probably not, so why waste the money hiring a top level coach and having her train for hours upon hours while both are on the payroll.


As I and a few others already mentioned....we don't see it as a waste. Some of us see it as an actor's responsibilityto take pride in their portrayal of a character by trying to do the best job they can possibly do to convince the viewers about the believability of the role they're playing in the movie.

It's not that big of a deal...but it can definitely make the difference between a polished movie and one with a bunch of flaws.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

From what I've seen on the trailers, she does a reputable job with the bow.....she was trained by a Oly teacher and thats why she has the low anchor I assume......Anyway, the archery is a boon in my opinion and I'm eager to go see it and will I hope Mon. There is more to the film than archery but thats what floats our boat and we want it to be as perfect as we can when it really is nothing more than a good futuristic film........I'm trying to convince myself on that!


----------



## elkhunter32 (May 13, 2008)

I watched the movie and thought that she did a great job with the bow. I know that there are little things but I tell you what... sure depicts archery a lot better than other Hollywood Movies.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

elkhunter32 said:


> I watched the movie and thought that she did a great job with the bow. I know that there are little things but I tell you what... sure depicts archery a lot better than other Hollywood Movies.


Yeah... she missed the first shot.... There is hope.... :grin:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm on Chapter 17 of "Catching Fire" and its getting to be a "can't put it down" book also. I'm gonna go see it Monday if my wife is feeling better and I think she will be and then I'm gonna get the third book "Mockingjay"....I didn't think I'd like this kind of novel cause just about all I read is westerns and some big name author's books......like Jeffery Archer, Cussler and Baldacci......

Gotta see the movie tho. Any show with archery, especially a movie with recurves in it is gonna draw me to it!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw it today remmy! :grin: Was really good... And really long.. Of course the books are better..


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Saw it today remmy! :grin: Was really good... And really long.. Of course the books are better..


Often times the imagination is alot better than seeing it in person......Lonesome Dove was an exception however cause Duvall made a hell of a Gus.......I hope to see it Mon...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, Espically my imagination!! :wink:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Yes, Espically my imagination!! :wink:


It tends to work both ways. I've read books that blew away the movie and then a flick comes along that far out weighs the book. The movie "Shane" is sooooo much better than the book and so are the films "Gone With The Wind", "To Kill A Mockingbird" and "Tombstone". There are alot more and can you visualize the book, if there was one of "OH Brother, Where Art Thou?" being better than that movie?.....I think not!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

IF you look closely at her expression you can see her thinking "darn arrow flipped off the shelf again, got to quit pinching the nock so hard and rotate my fingers a bit".


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> It tends to work both ways. I've read books that blew away the movie and then a flick comes along that far out weighs the book. The movie "Shane" is sooooo much better than the book and so are the films "Gone With The Wind", "To Kill A Mockingbird" and "Tombstone". There are alot more and can you visualize the book, if there was one of "OH Brother, Where Art Thou?" being better than that movie?.....I think not!


I love "Oh Brother Where Art Thou?"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> I love "Oh Brother Where Art Thou?"!!!!!!!!!!


I don't no a soul who doesn't. The Coen brothers made that film and it had little to NO advertizing and it was nominated for several Oscars. I think it won two. I've watched it several times and still get a kick out of it. Part of the movie was made on the Texas State RR at Palestine, Texas where I lived most of my life. I've robbed that depot and train many many times and miss doing it now.....I'm in several of the shoot-outs in the new film "Great Trains of the twentieth Century" I'm the one trying to gouge out gold from a ladies tooth and also one of the three marshals that are gunning down the outlaws next to the train. They shot that scene 3 times before they got it right......


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

This movie is geared toward young folks and they're killing their opponents?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Curve1 said:


> This movie is geared toward young folks and they're killing their opponents?


Thats the big question I had all the way thru the book.....It seems the Capital had a rebellion problem among the districts and to punish them they came up with these hunger games. If you didn't obey, your family would killed and your close friends.......so they had to go and fight.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Saw the movie last night and will go see
future hunger game movies.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Saw the movie last night and will go see
> future hunger game movies.


I've about got the second book "Catching Fire" read. I'm at a spot that is kinda slow but I imagine it will get better real soon. Gonna see it Monday I hope with my wife Hope! Thats her name......


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Unlike many here, I actually saw the movie. 

Not only was this NOT a love story, the actress in question did a fine job with her archery form. Some of you guys really need to switch to decaf. The idea that her form has to be perfect is simply not the case. It might be, *IF* the story was about an olympic archer. In that case, if she didn't actually *LOOK* like an Olympic archer, it wouldn't be believable. This was *NOT* an archery movie. Archery was simply a prop used in the overall story line, and she did a more than adequate job to make it believable.

Even if it was an archery movie, the archery portrayed was for the purpose of killing. Killing food, and killing people. Apparently, the people that are so quick to criticize this girl's form have never attended a traditional shoot. Her form, flaws and all, is better than 90% of all the people that you see shooting, and many of them are accomplished hunters...or at least *claim* to be.

At the end of the day, this was a movie about the abuses of the lower classes by a very oppressive ruling class. It was no more an "archery" movie than it was a "dagger throwing" movie. If you want archery instruction, watch the MBB series. If you want to watch an entertaining movie, that makes you take a hard look at the possible abuses of a government with too much power, watch the HG series.

KPC


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

GEREP said:


> Unlike many here, I actually saw the movie.
> 
> Not only was this NOT a love story, the actress in question did a fine job with her archery form. Some of you guys really need to switch to decaf. The idea that her form has to be perfect is simply not the case. It might be, *IF* the story was about an olympic archer. In that case, if she didn't actually *LOOK* like an Olympic archer, it wouldn't be believable. This was *NOT* an archery movie. Archery was simply a prop used in the overall story line, and she did a more than adequate job to make it believable.
> 
> ...


Very good post......having read the book I was quite aware of just what you are saying here and I can assure you and anybody who hasn't read the book that archery is just a small part of what is going on.......a suppressive govt. that has that much power has to go and one that is completely ruled by big money isn't far behind......


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Unlike many here, I actually saw the movie.
> 
> Not only was this NOT a love story, the actress in question did a fine job with her archery form. Some of you guys really need to switch to decaf. The idea that her form has to be perfect is simply not the case. It might be, *IF* the story was about an olympic archer. In that case, if she didn't actually *LOOK* like an Olympic archer, it wouldn't be believable. This was *NOT* an archery movie. Archery was simply a prop used in the overall story line, and she did a more than adequate job to make it believable.
> 
> ...


 Not a love story... ok.. what ever you say... no caring, no feelings between members, no pain between participants... got it. I was completely wrong on that...


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> Not a love story... ok.. what ever you say... no caring, no feelings between members, no pain between participants... got it. I was completely wrong on that...


Well, I guess if that's how you define a love story, pretty much every movie ever made is a *"love story."*

As was mentioned earlier, a "relationship" between the two main characters was faked as a means of survival, but it was the sub-plot to the sub-plot.

Maybe you should have spent less time on the popcorn and more time on the plot.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

GEREP said:


> Well, I guess if that's how you define a love story, pretty much every movie ever made is a *"love story."*
> 
> As was mentioned earlier, a "relationship" between the two main characters was faked as a means of survival, but it was the sub-plot to the sub-plot.
> 
> ...



Were they faking the suicide?


----------



## DavidParenteau (Sep 23, 2011)

You people have to much free time.........lol


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> Were they faking the suicide?


As far as I'm concerned, yes. They got the rules changed again, didn't they?

KPC


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GEREP said:


> As far as I'm concerned, yes. They got the rules changed again, didn't they?
> 
> KPC


 Yes..... but what if the power went out.... would they have said... nah!?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> Yes..... but what if the power went out.... would they have said... nah!?


I guess you'll have to watch the next movie.

KPC


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GEREP said:


> I guess you'll have to watch the next movie.
> 
> KPC


Hahaha.... my missuse already roped me into the twighlight series... and you want more... :grin:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Suppose to be three movies I think and thats plenty......If you want to see archery you should have watched "Sparticus" this winter.....lots of archery against the hated Romans.......the final episode was Fri nite and it was the best hour of the whole series............


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I'm finally going today.......the lady at the Drs. office went yesterday and she loved it. The darn thing is 2 hrs and 22mins long so it better be good. I'm pretty sure it will be.


----------



## NickF509 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you watch the movie please read the book. Or better yet read the book first, and then read the second book and burn the third. The second book is really good. The movie really screwed up a lot of parts.

As to if they CG'd the bow in, I don't think they did. I'm basing this on the idea that whomever did the effects for the movie really was terrible. None of the costumes were that good, the dogs were not done well either (hense they had to make it dark). I don't think whomever was doing the CG was good enough to do a realistic looking CG'd bow.


----------



## Link119 (Aug 23, 2011)

Spoiler alert!
The movie completely ruined the message the book gave. First of all, its not a love story. The whole love part was completely fake (from book). Also, the book was saying that the violence was bad, so if you watch the movie before reading the book the story would be telling the viewer that violence is good. Without reading the book the movie looks like brutal violence for the heck of it. Finally, the movie missed half of the book because it almost completely left out the idea of rebellion. (SPOILER!!!) When Rue died in the movie, the flower idea came from nowhere, but in the book there was a reason.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Link119 said:


> Spoiler alert!
> The movie completely ruined the message the book gave. First of all, its not a love story. The whole love part was completely fake (from book). Also, the book was saying that the violence was bad, so if you watch the movie before reading the book the story would be telling the viewer that violence is good. Without reading the book the movie looks like brutal violence for the heck of it. Finally, the movie missed half of the book because it almost completely left out the idea of rebellion. (SPOILER!!!) When Rue died in the movie, the flower idea came from nowhere, but in the book there was a reason.


I just got back from the movie and I thought it was super but when you know everything thats fixin to happen it kinda ruins it. The archery was fine and the acting was very good. I would have been on pins and needles if I hadn't read the book. I thought they showed the 11th district in rebellion just fine and even tho some things were left out, the additions and the cimetography was great. I didn't see the love angle you are speaking of. It displayed Katniss more with feelings toward Gale than Peeta. I thought they handled that just right. On the Rue thing, its rather difficult to display what she was thinking but she was throwing it back into the face of the Capital that the Tributes could care for each other and resent the whole idea of the games........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I started reading "Mockingjay" last night and it is beginning OK but I've heard pros and cons about it. I'm still trying to get all the visuals out of my mind. When reading the book you think a cornucopia is a big old orange tapered object with fruit falling out of it but in the movie its a blocky metallic thing. I also thought the cracker jackets were robotic hornets and that wasn't the case. I thought the game room was great and overall it was worth the $24.00 that my wife I spent on a large popcorn tickets and mixed drink. I mix diet coke with Zero and its pretty good.......


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Never heard of mixing Zero and Diet??? May have to try that... Mockingjay has a terrible ending IMO....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Never heard of mixing Zero and Diet??? May have to try that... Mockingjay has a terrible ending IMO....


I hope its not too bad cause I'm reading it to my wife and she will take it out on me if its too bad........I hate endings like that and I think it will hurt the ticket sales on the third movie if its like that and gets out.......people like a love story that ends happidly!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

parkerd said:


> Never heard of mixing Zero and Diet??? May have to try that... Mockingjay has a terrible ending IMO....


Normally, I go to Sonic and get a diet DP with cherry juice and if thats not available I get a diet DP with about 20% reg. DP. They didn't have anything at the movie like that so I got the diet coke with Zero.......not bad!


----------

